# pecan score



## packplantpath (Apr 27, 2008)

I picked up some pecan today from my parents.  I was over there a while back and saw they had trimmed the bottom two branches off a pecan tree that was maybe 15 years old.  I asked what they did with it, and they showed where they dragged it in the woods.  Sweet.  I didn't have my truck then, was on the wifes car, but went back today and picked it up.  

I figure it was in the woods for 6 months already.  Anything smaller than about my arm feels pretty dry.  I can break smaller limbs with my hands.  The base part where the trunk attached is pretty big, maybe 16 inches in diameter.  How do you guys dry bigger stuff?  Just lay it out in the yard?  And, how do you know when it's dry enough to use?


----------



## richtee (Apr 27, 2008)

I chain saw into maybe 4" -6" disks and split that in quarters... then hatchet into chunks when seasoned for use.


----------



## packplantpath (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, so you cut it into slices before it's fully dry?


----------



## packplantpath (Apr 27, 2008)

Got it.  Thanks.

I'll be using the small stuff pretty soon I hope.  Most of it was pretty small, since it was just lower branches, but there is 2 sections about 3 feet long where it was fairly thick.


----------



## richtee (Apr 27, 2008)

Hunter, it's rather comforting to know you got my back... thanks bud!


----------



## kookie (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on the score......................Wish I could find some pecan, but not a common tree around here.......


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice score on the pecan. I heard that kookie. Hopefully my sister will be able to find some chunk pecan for me in atlanta at a good price. She's coming home this weekend.

Jason


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 29, 2008)

So call me a stupid Geek, but I was helping my daughter with her science homework tonight and we had to search for some native Missouri trees.  I just discovered that Pecan is a member of the same family as Hickory.  It kind of makes sense now, actually.  I like hickory, but I always seem to use too much.


----------



## packplantpath (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, they are both the same genus of plants, just different species.  It think they are both Carya, but would have to look it up to be positive.  

Hey, I did learn something in college after all.  Occasionally that botany degree does pay off.


----------

